# Beetle headlight washers



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

I know they came in only on 2003-2004
Been trying to research on this and was wondering if anyone had any pics of the headlight washers installed on their NBC...I wanna know if they mount on the bumper from the inside or how they mount or a picture of a nbc with the system installed with the front bumper removed would be great.
Heres a picture for reference








it doesnt show where the jets mount to unless the nbc specific bumper has special brackets where they mount to. 
this pic i found of the washers in action...










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:01 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## syd53 (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

Only avail. 2004-2005


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (syd53)*

according to vagcat they were listed for 2003 as well


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

if they work anything like the S4 washers, they are actually mounted to the inside of the bumper and use the washer pressure to pop up. There is an actual point integrated into the bumper where they mount. Might make sense to go by the parts dept at a dealership and compare part numbers.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (J.Owen)*

they are mounted and the ends of frame rails somehow but not sure how ...on the jettas they come out at like 45 degree angle and on the beetle they shoot straight up, so they have to be mounted somewhere along the frame rail
heres a pic on how its mounted on jetta








diy retrofit for the jetta
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...62150
i looked at the part numbers and the nozzles #1 are the same for jettas and beetles, but #15 which is the pressure cilynders are different part numbers so they have to be mounted different
so far im pretty sure they arent mounted to the bumper


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 4:50 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

i did some homework for anyone thats interested
bumper part number
1C0-807-221-F-GRU prices i found range from 480-650

below prices from 1stvwparts.com

1	1C0955103 17.27 
jet carrier with jet
left / 

(1)	1C0955104 17.27 
jet carrier with jet
right / 

2	1C0955109C 
covering
left / 

1C0955109C GRU 51.13 
primed
/ 

(2)	1C0955110B 
covering
right / 

1C0955110B GRU 51.13 
primed


3	1C0955453B 44.83 
fluid container
2.0ltr. / 

4	1C0955453C 38.53 
fluid container
2.8ltr. / 

5	1K0955455 5.19 
locking cover
/ 

6	1C0955485 3.68 
strainer
/ 

7	1C0955489 6.13 
gasket
/ 

8	431955465A 2.04 
gasket
20,2X9,5 / 

9	3B7955681 40.01 
pump / headlight washer system / use if required:
1J0 973 722 A / 

-	1J0973722A 12.23 
flat contact housing with helper contact catch
2 pin black / 

10	443955465 1.20 
gasket
12X6,5 / 

11	1J5955651 52.83 
pump
/ 

12	1J0955875C 7.10 
connecting part
angled / 
13	1J0955665E 7.10 
connecting part
left / 
(13)	8D0955875 7.10 
connecting part
right / 
14	481955975 12.23 
y-piece
/ 
15	1C0955979 66.69 
pressure cylinder
left / 
(15)	1C0955978 66.69 
pressure cylinder
right / 
16	1H0955846 .68 
terminal
17,5 / 
-	N 0203481 17.97 

hose in coils of 5m 'order unit 5'
S10X3 / 
17 

shorten to:
1500MM left / 
(17) 

shorten to:
650MM right / 
18 
shorten to:
260MM / 
19	N 0141313 .31 
fillister hd. bolt
AM5X15 / 
20	N 90455901 .62 
snap nut
M5X17X15 / 
21	N 90327501 .62 
snap nut
/ 
22	N 90757901 .31 
hexagon nut, shouldered
E5 / 
23	N 10221701 .56 

bolt, hex. hd. with pin (combi)
M6X15-U-S1 / 
24	1C0821143G .93 
torx socket head bolt (combi)
M6X20 / 
25	1C0955473C 8.16 
retainer
/ 
26	N 10098001 1.11


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

so your looking at ~ $1000 for headlight washers.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (J.Owen)*

a lot of those parts you dont need, like for ex second tank and second pump. I think it could be done cheaper.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

makes sense. Good luck with it. I like the idea.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (J.Owen)*

while it seems to be a cool option....are these things really warranted?
does/would anyone use them for anything other than a "hey checkout what my bumber can do!"?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (hippierob)*

in europe its a requirement with oem hids
i needed a new bumper so im always looking to upgrade while im at it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

Today i was messing around with them, tested everything and its good so far. 
The hardest part was installing the washer pump, i didnt order the correct seal so i had to make one.
Also i used 3/8 air line, is the same size as oem line and much cheaper then getting oem one for basically same thing. Got it at lowes for 40 cents per foot 
































here is a crappy phone video i took with bumper off the car just to test it.
http://s680.photobucket.com/al...0.flv


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 7:11 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Tamarix (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool, man. I got a set of OEM HIDs but without washers. Didn't know it's requirment in Europe.
Good Job!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (FastAndFurious)*

Seems like an awful lot of time, money and work, just to push a button and make a *mess* all over the front of your car.








Oh well, guess we all spend our money for things that make us happy, huh Bash?








Happy New Year!









_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Beetle headlight washers (HollywoodsBug)*

They are suppose to be functional, otherwise they wouldnt make them i dont think. They spray directly at the headlight only.
I was able to get the front bumper 200 shipped brand new and i spent about 400$ on the rest of the stuff, so since i needed a new bumper anyway to me it doesnt feel like i spent that much.
labor is always free, done by me 
so i guees the fact that nobody has attempted this on a US spec hard top car, litterally makes me wet








happy new year


----------



## Tamarix (Nov 24, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Build your own by your own hands is always awesome.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Tamarix)*

I would have sold you my headlight washers from my TT for $50. They are pointless for me. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4580892


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_I would have sold you my headlight washers from my TT for $50. They are pointless for me.

Yeah.............for me too!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_I would have sold you my headlight washers from my TT for $50. They are pointless for me. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4580892

TT washers wouldnt fit a beetle
they arent totally pointless in my case since they comply with strict european laws with oem hids, along with other euro parts/styling
but thank you for your pointless comment


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I didn't say anything of a personal nature to you. I said they were pointless to "ME". No need to get your ****** all chapped. Big baby.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
TT washers wouldnt fit a beetle
they arent totally pointless in my case since they comply with strict european laws with oem hids, along with other euro parts/styling
but thank you for your pointless comment

sorry brotha, but your argument is full of holes....
But even with that, those things are fresh as hell!!!!! if for nothing more than the "hey look my bumper does!!!!". the fact that you installed them yourself....like the commercial say. "priceless"...or "all wet" as you previously stated.......

I'm jealous my 09 didn't come with this option.....









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to you!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_
I'm jealous my 09 didn't come with this option.....









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to you!

I mean anything could be done if theres enough will...that would be a nice mod for the 09's...
I was originally thinking to retrofit the porsche 997 headlight washers, but those hang outside over the bumper at all times, they are small though


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Heres a little better video i took

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpOIkp00Dsc


----------

